# John Wick: Kapitel 3 - Exklusives Featurette zum Actionfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *John Wick: Kapitel 3 - Exklusives Featurette zum Actionfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick: Kapitel 3 - Exklusives Featurette zum Actionfilm*


----------



## Larsson92 (15. Mai 2019)

Hut ab vor Keanu Reeves.
Erst durch seine Leistung ist diese Filmreihe verdammt gute Aktion.


----------



## Lexx (15. Mai 2019)

Oder Knock Knock


----------



## Pixy (15. Mai 2019)

John Wick gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, nicht zuletzt, weil es nicht so ein Schnittgewitter ala Transformers oder Taken 3 ist.
Als Zuschauer sieht man jederzeit durch und Keanu Reeves ist einfach ein verdammt geiler Typ.

Allein der Bart von ihm ist doch der Hammer.


----------



## pascha953 (16. Mai 2019)

Keanu Reeves bester Film =Street Kings




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eo-sdHh3j1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

